# Does anyone just sell aquarium lids?



## justcrash (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought a 20 gallon tank on craigslist, but it did not come with a lid. It is tossing water all over the place (splashing), and I want to get a lid on it before I put any fish in it. Its been cycling for about 6 weeks, so its probably ready I would think. The dimensions are 24 inches by 12.5 inches, is that a common size? Where could I purchase a lid?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you could just use some glass from home depot/lowes

.02


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Acrylic may be a better choice as it doesn't shatter. Glass from a hardware store is typically thin (thinner than a commercial glass top), and depending on whether the OP has cats, children, or is just ham-handed, the thinner glass may not be a good idea.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just one of a few different choices. They are really cheap for your size tank. I got one for my 29g - fit perfectly and was actually cheaper than anything I could get at Lowe's.
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it's splashing, to me, it sounds like your water level is too low. But that's just me.

As Bob mentioned, you can get panes of glass or acrylic pretty cheap at a place like Lowe's or HD.

Another option you can also look into would be to diffuse the flow from the filter using a piece of soda bottle (actually Gatorade bottles offer the best form)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I forgot to ask, what have you been cycling your tank with? Source of ammonia?


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Just one of a few different choices. They are really cheap for your size tank. I got one for my 29g - fit perfectly and was actually cheaper than anything I could get at Lowe's.
> Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops


Yep, i've got the 24" one on my 20 G tank, and I think it looks great


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

These over the doing something on your own is they are hinged. I know you can do that also, but doing it just adds to the pita factor.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Just use egg crate/flourescent light diffuser grid.

10 bucks and its done.


----------

